# Music For Plants



## Unique (Feb 6, 2008)

Ive heard it said before that plants react to music...does anyone do this, what kind of music do you play for your plants and what are the reactions?


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 6, 2008)

Blue Oyster Cult, fuckin' non stop.


Lol. I don't know yet...I just started em


----------



## lincolnvtboy (Feb 24, 2008)

read the secret life of plants for a full description


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 24, 2008)

put classical music on them


----------



## ladodgers42012 (Feb 24, 2008)

i have to try that. what kinda of reaction? i wish i would have done that science project in the second grade about plants reacting to different types of music. or at least paid attention during it. haha


----------



## ricphp (Feb 28, 2008)

I am just over 3 weeks in to my first grow and have been playing various music to the plant. So far I have played Nucleus Roots, The Orb, Nine Inch Nails, Beastie Boys and Ott to name a few and my plant is looking very healthy. I am playing anything with a load of bass or energy behind it as this music tends to get people going on the dance floors so why not make a plant pick up too? Time will tell I guess.


----------



## ViRedd (Feb 28, 2008)

I usually play some really cool West Coast Jazz from the 1950s for my plants. The high from the smoke is really swinging and groovy. 

I switched over to some of Beethoven's lighter classical stuff, like his Moonlight Sonata and found the high to be more mellow and laid back. I imagined that I was walking beside a beautiful river in Vienna.

After that crop was finished, I started playing Dark Side of The Moon for the new plants ... the smoke was trippy and I heard weird things like hearts thumping and cash registers chinging.

Then I tried playing Rap, Heavy Metal and Death for my plants ... and the smoke was like really, really, really bad Mexican Schwag.

Vi


----------



## music for your plants (Nov 4, 2009)

I was actually wondering the same thing and it turns out that there has been scientific research done.
http://www.dovesong.com/positive_music/plant_experiments.asp


----------



## MartinezTree (Nov 6, 2009)

I seriously think every plant is a Metal Head.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Nov 7, 2009)

It's just a myth I think. I know they did that on Mythbusters... just can't remember what the results ended up being, lol.


----------



## jimmycupperfine7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Play them R.E.M.


its simply rediculous and retarded in every way shape or form to think that sound affects a plant


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 16, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MythBusters_(2004_season)#Talking_to_Plants Talking to Plants even small greenhouses were set up on the M5 Industries roof. Four were set up with stereos playing endlessly looping recordings (as having the MythBusters actually talk to the plants could contaminate the samples with their expelled carbon dioxide): Two of negative speech, two of positive speech (Kari and Scottie each made one positive and one negative inducing soundtrack), a fifth with classical music and a sixth with intense death metal music. A seventh greenhouse, used as a control sample, had no stereo. The greenhouses with the recordings of speech grew better than the control, regardless of whether such talk was kind or angry. The plants in the greenhouse with the recording of classical music grew better, while the plants in the greenhouse with the recording of intense death metal grew best of all despite somewhat dying, due to the fact that the battery died on one of the timers that was watering the plants.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 16, 2009)

they did do it on mythbusters.. the plants that got death metal grew the best.


----------



## 2much (Nov 19, 2009)

scientifically it is proven that plants react to tones in the 100- 250 khz range but they dont like it loud. classical music will stimulate growth but barely enough to notice


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 19, 2009)

You can sure notice the difference in these grapevines!!http://watch.discoverychannel.ca/daily-planet/october-2009/daily-planet-october-28-2009/#clip229164

After the short add there is a good piece about music and wine!


----------



## B2K (Jan 10, 2010)

I just started playing Hindu chant music by Ravi Shankar, I'm excited to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## sagensour (Jan 10, 2010)

chronic 2001. Shade 45


----------



## smokebros (Jan 10, 2010)

hey mista copa why you stopa me? i wasnt driving my car badly!


----------



## sonyman (Jan 14, 2010)

while im just startin wats a good song to start it off


----------



## herbavor (Jan 22, 2010)

in the air sound creates pressure waves.. im sure in some form they would affect the plant.. my guess is like how a fan helps.. their measured in micro pascals..


----------



## GanjaKahn (Jan 22, 2010)

Unique said:


> Ive heard it said before that plants react to music...does anyone do this, what kind of music do you play for your plants and what are the reactions?


if you let them listen to gangster rap the plants will end up robbing you


----------



## Weedoozie (Mar 26, 2010)

I play FUNK all during the waking hours


----------



## swishatwista (Mar 26, 2010)

Mine dance to phat beats


----------



## Smokey21530 (Mar 26, 2010)

ladodgers42012 said:


> i have to try that. what kinda of reaction? i wish i would have done that science project in the second grade about plants reacting to different types of music. or at least paid attention during it. haha


Mythbusters once did an esp on this,They had two diff grow tents set up and in one they played rock music and yelled at the plants,and in the other they talked to the plants like babies and played classical, it turned out that the ones that tehy spoke to as if they were a baby grew taller and healthier than the ones spoken to in a angry fashion.with this being said ive been goo goo gagging my plants for years.But then again y would u swear n talk down to ur plants.After all they are our babies..Ps if one dies im playin Tears in Heaven by Eric Clapton


----------



## dr. weird (Mar 30, 2010)

i play tons of different stuff for my babies. some personal favorites are the dead kennedys, black flag, frank zappa, isis, de la soul, mac dre, erykah badu, weedeater, buzzoven, the beatles, bob marley, ravi shankar (or world music from wherever my current strain is indigenous to). i like to play more jazzy, upbeat, freeform stuff (zappa, sun ra, magma, minus the bear, etc.) for the sativas and play the slow, heavy, repetitive stuff (hip-hop, sludge, doom metal) for my indicas. my goal is to make the plants feel more at home but expose them to something interesting. sometimes ill take my guitar in the grow room and noodle around too. i can't imagine plants would want to hear music they helped inspire all the time so i try to work in a fair share of non pot induced tunes.
i think someone should do some experiments with an unstable hybrid to see if music has any effect on the prevalence of a particular phenotype within a seedlot. my stereotypical, new age, stoner thinking tells me that it does.
check out masaru emoto's experiments on water crystals for some further reading.


----------



## dr. weird (Mar 30, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> i think your retards


how insightful!


----------



## grnhrvstr (Mar 31, 2010)

Plantasia ftw! I actually used to have this album and this thread made me remember it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4nbfPZa9Ws


----------



## ommpCaregiver (Apr 7, 2010)

I choose to play Pete Namlock/Biosphere (google him). He is an ambient composer who makes really long slow droning repeating tracks that are very wide in frequency range...

I play this kind of music because the slow repetitiveness is similar to what the plant is doing on the atomic/molecular level... taking in nutes and CO2 and reorganizing them and passing the results to the next stage... a constant iteration that loops through the same input sequences of particles and sequences them for output that the next higher module can work with (the type passed is what it was expecting..). 

Yet I have been thinking lately->humans have a few main frequency receptors (eyes, ears, etc..) and the eyes are our receptors that can perceive light -> plants definitely have light receptors -> the sun(natural) is a full spectrum that also has modulation sequences affecting current available spectrum at current time; and our HID lights are more of a steady (un-modulated) wave (or array/vector of available waves) -> 

The point and proposed problem : find frequency sequences pertaining to most active frequency receptor of cannabis. Use HID light sources as "carrier wave" and a combination of subtractive light filters (Think laptop displays / DLP style tech) and additive LEDs of different spectrum. Experiment and tune sequences of light on a small scale/scope of a single day and a larger scale/scope of an entire flowering cycle.

Make recursive songs of light spectrum to unlock hidden potential of genetic makeup (connect phenotypal expression of genes with available genetic makeup that is not expressed (to make homozygous recessive display traits dominant in an initially heterozygous plant));


----------



## mrchamber (Apr 13, 2010)

> its simply rediculous and retarded in every way shape or form to think that sound affects a plant


http://www.dovesong.com/positive_music/plant_experiments.asp

might want to check that out, very interesting stuff....
a very nice playlist of jonathan goldmans holy harmony, some yolanda adams and Palestrina + a lil Beethoven 
have helped my mothers significantly.
I strongly suggest any grower who is looking to increase their yield and potency find out about the effect of music on a plants electromagnetic field and also go look into 
the effect of positive thinking on water. Many claim that it's pure foolishness and from what I have experienced
and all the research I have committed to, I have yet to see anyone debunk the steamed rice experiment. I have done this experiment three times with the same result. 
It is not pseudo-science or foolishness at all. If you don't feel that my own testimony is sufficient then I dare anyone who can fathom the profound to conduct the rice experiment for yourself. It's simple, make one pot of rice and separate some rice in 2 sealed containers or jars, now take some paper, write I love you on one piece and I hate you on another, take the two pieces of paper and places them on each container/jar of rice...now let them sit on a shelf or something for a good 2-4 weeks and be prepared to remember what the f%ck it means to be a human being. The results are the same for everyone. The only variable in this experiment is your intent.
More power then you will be able to imagine in this lifetime so use it wisely to cultivate the bombz.
I'm tellin you, bless everything. It will bless you back.


be easy man


----------



## Handson (Apr 13, 2010)

jimmycupperfine7 said:


> its simply rediculous and retarded in every way shape or form to think that sound affects a plant


I think it's stupid to assume anything without researching it


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuck the HATERS i been playing music for my plants for years. Some STS9!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VySpz8Tj18


----------



## BcKuSh99 (Apr 20, 2010)

I was watching daily planet awhile ago, they wer showing a guy that plays classical music for his grapes at his winery. I dno if i beleive that it works but he says he doesnt use as much pesticides cause of it.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey I have done this and yes CLASSIC music does help a lot with plant growth. It is a soothing sound and mellows them out like it would a baby. The plants I played Beethoven, Muzak, Mozart, Bach, and some other stuff I can't remember the name of grew a lot faster and healthier than others. I did this method with tomato plants and I'm not sure how or if it will work with cannabis.


----------



## cymbaline (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been playing classical indian music to mine. 
I might be imagining it but I think a few of them leaned towards the speakers.
It's either that or the stationary fan on them


----------



## Tunda (Apr 23, 2010)

My plants love the music of nature. Birds singing, bees buzzing all kind of stomata stimutation going on. I heard that the frequency of birds singing works good. Read it I think in a cannabible. They called it sonic bloom.


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (Apr 27, 2010)

The best thing for plants is Hash Jar Tempo band.


----------



## Northpinellasdan (May 1, 2010)

they react to the sound of nature... 

My 4 females are outside.. in florida.. ohh boy these sexy mama's are flourishing.. I go outside and I hear the crickets humming.. they do it when its humid and warm outside.

But all plants and trees react positively to the sounds of nature... my girls are already flowering... and they are only a month old and have never been indoors.

I had a male.. but I spotted its ballsack.. so i ripped it out and showed my mom, I gave her a whole lesson on how marijuana grows and works. it was hilarious, I feel bad that i had to kill it... but I am so happy that only one male appeared... I have four motha fuckin females out of 5 plants... hades has blessed me this year.

I got jus bagseed plants but that doesn't mean they are gonna suck.. or not put out, does anyone have any idea how much buddah they may produce?

Sorry I have no pics uploaded, but they are 2 feet ea just about.. and just started to bud at the top, the white hairs n crap are going everywere..

anyone have an estimate? im using foxfarm soil and sorta letting the plants just live in the wild like mother nature intended.


----------



## Joker209 (May 1, 2010)

A few quick notes. You shouldn't hijack someone else's thread when asking a question... It's just plain fucking rude. As far as your questions are concerned though I would seriously say there would be absolutely no way to determine your annual outcome if it was bag seed and we don't have the exact same set up as you...


----------



## mrchamber (May 3, 2010)

Playing classical indian ragas, and classical music like Palestrina stimulate cannibis plants greatly.
Look into Dr Emoto's research on water crystals and look into finding Jonathan Goldman's holy harmony
I have noticed a significant difference in growth once I started playing this to my plants


----------



## JanecommaMary (May 3, 2010)

ive read about the emoto water crystal experiments, that stuff is crazy. i think music has this capability that we are still unable to understand. its like mathematics in that it is a universal language, but our understanding of math is far greater than what we know about music. i think its a very interesting field though and ill look into all these studies


----------



## floridasucks (May 4, 2010)

this will make ur plants grow into beasts

[youtube]7n-C00LLPX4[/youtube]


----------



## Joker209 (May 4, 2010)

Wrong kinda beasts dude... That shit hurts my ears lmao


----------



## floridasucks (May 5, 2010)

hahah my buds will kick ur buds ass


----------



## Joker209 (May 5, 2010)

Lmao probably. I got a minimal setup right now. Til I get the $$ to upgrade


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 5, 2010)

jimmycupperfine7 said:


> its simply rediculous and retarded in every way shape or form to think that sound affects a plant





sven deisel said:


> i think your retards


You guys are idiots. plants are effected by sound in their natural enviroment. Sounds help with the opening of stomata, it has been proven.


----------



## philmarlowe (Nov 26, 2010)

plants not feelin the metal. in experiments they grow away from the source of the sound and die. they dig on classical and ravi shankar though. in experiments they grow toward the source of the sound, and "lovingly" curl around the speakers if they can.


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 26, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> You guys are idiots. plants are effected by sound in their natural enviroment. Sounds help with the opening of stomata, it has been proven.


Sources? I came into this thread skeptical. I'm still skeptical because I can't find a single source that says music will open stomata, or that music helps the plants grow. I found plenty of websites, but I can find plenty of websites making any claim I want to hear.

I'm also curious why plants would react in a beneficial way to sound in their environment? What evolutionary advantage would a plant in a noisy environment have?

This doesn't add up to me.


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 26, 2010)

philmarlowe said:


> plants not feelin the metal. in experiments they grow away from the source of the sound and die. they dig on classical and ravi shankar though. in experiments they grow toward the source of the sound, and "lovingly" curl around the speakers if they can.


Bullshit. I've seen millions and millions of plants. The only thing i've ever seen them grow towards is light.


----------



## schwa (Nov 26, 2010)

my plants listen to the grateful dead 24/7 and when i smoke them jerry comes to visit me.


----------



## rhino1111 (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjfLJ5wrlFM&playnext=1&list=PLF86CC743BC1BFB6D&index=5


----------



## ogkush21 (Nov 27, 2010)

heres to all you skeptics

[video=youtube;PmD-RTmNBUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmD-RTmNBUA[/video]


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 27, 2010)

ogkush21 said:


> heres to all you skeptics
> 
> [video=youtube;PmD-RTmNBUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmD-RTmNBUA[/video]


I'm not even going to finish watching this. Absolute bullshit. I hope you are not serious. If you are I wish I could neg rep you for being so fucking stupid.


----------



## rhino1111 (Nov 28, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> I'm not even going to finish watching this. Absolute bullshit. I hope you are not serious. If you are I wish I could neg rep you for being so fucking stupid.


ur the only idiot i see on this thread.


----------



## rhino1111 (Nov 28, 2010)

Vibrational Growth - This track is specifically designed to
stimulate plant growth and nutrient absorption. Begin playing this track at sun rise (or during the bloom cycle) and play repeatedly throughout the day for enhanced fractal growth. This track contains UHF ultra-high frequencies, known to stimulate stoma dilation, allowing for the topical application of fertilizers. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjfLJ5wrlFM&playnext=1&list=PLF86CC743BC1BFB6D&index=5


check it, use it, you wont be dissapointed. its like providing plants their natural harmonics. theyll love you.


----------



## rhino1111 (Nov 28, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> You guys are idiots. plants are effected by sound in their natural enviroment. Sounds help with the opening of stomata, it has been proven.


+rep well put.


----------



## ogkush21 (Nov 28, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> I'm not even going to finish watching this. Absolute bullshit. I hope you are not serious. If you are I wish I could neg rep you for being so fucking stupid.


"you can't handle the truth!" - jack nickolson


----------



## erastus green (Feb 13, 2012)

I play my sweeties reggae to fill em full of good vibes. I'd say it defo makes the weed better. My m8 had a bit and said he kept getting an urge to sing Bob Marley. Classic, jazz, hip hop are cool too, best to play em mellow music in my opinion. Music also deafens out the fans and is gr8 to listen to when tending your herb.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.smilinggardener.com/plants/music-and-plants

According to this, it works better than C02...think I'll try Mozart.


----------



## broadsterdamn (Feb 13, 2012)

LOTS OF BASS mine are hyouge and I play dubstep all day


----------



## Skutch (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, my own shadow still being the best fertilizer, I'll try to sing more often


----------



## bud nugbong (Mar 19, 2012)

i like to recite poetry with passion, they get the sound of my voice in a great rhyming rythym, and the added oxegen/c02 that we are sharing.


----------



## Meat wagon (Mar 21, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> I'm not even going to finish watching this. Absolute bullshit. I hope you are not serious. If you are I wish I could neg rep you for being so fucking stupid.


your close mindedness is stupid, stupid!


----------



## barbil (Mar 23, 2013)

I like listen romantic songs.


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 6, 2013)

actually either take em to a club or pump the bass and play them this: 

[video=youtube;lhZA_TwU8gY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lhZA_TwU8gY[/video]


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 6, 2013)

*constant vibrations and rich frequencies and tones from these songs stimulate even more tissue growths, watch em dance!!! They may even watch you dance...*

[video=youtube;K2Mf1cTvnKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=K2Mf1cTvnKE[/video]


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 6, 2013)

or for an even longer time, you can play this to them but *make sure you really pump up the bass*:
[video=youtube;k9uzkJBK38g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=k9uzkJBK38g[/video]Peace, love and harmony!!!


----------

